# JBoss Meldungen unterdrücken



## mikachu (6. Jul 2006)

hi community,

ich habe den JBoss etwas abgespeckt, doch ich soll noch eine INFO und eine WARN meldung rausnehmen.
diese meldungen wären dann:

_
12:41:32,372 INFO  [WebappLoader] Dual registration of jndi stream handler: factory already defined
12:41:35,216 WARN  [SecurityCollection] Suspicious url pattern: "/restricted/*" - see http://java.sun.com/aboutJava/communityprocess/first/jsr053/servlet23_PFD.pdf  section 11.2
_

hat jemand eine idee, wie ich diese meldungen rausnehmen kann?

mfg mika


----------



## mikachu (10. Jul 2006)

...hat denn niemand ne idee... :###


----------



## foobar (10. Jul 2006)

Ein Thread zu diesem Thema ist doch wohl genug oder?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=205113&highlight=#205113

*geschlossen*


----------

